
Ask HN: Advice for a career that maximises earnings? - tinktank
I&#x27;ve been in academia for the last 15 years and a change in life circumstances (wife has been diagnosed with a degenerative disease that will disable her slowly and completely over a 20 year period) means that I have to move towards making more money as she won&#x27;t be able to work soon.<p>At this point, I DGAF about work satisfaction or being happy at work, I want to maximize my earnings so my family is able to survive.  I have been doing research in OS level, kernel level and networking (down to hardware) fields, so I&#x27;m pretty employable as a systems guy.  I&#x27;ve mostly done management in the last 3 years but have no issue getting back to being an IC. I am happy to go down the management route if it means more $$$.<p>What would be your advice given I want to stay in tech?
======
ntang
Honestly, if your #1 goal is sustainable, reliable income, I would become a
contractor. Like, go back to school, take some courses, get an apprenticeship
and go become an electrician/plumber. Those are some of the most in-demand
professions in the country, in almost every region, with very good and
reliable income.

Or get into kitchen/bathroom remodeling!

------
lazerpants
Perhaps Executive MBA -> CTO, if you have the ability to pull it off.

------
sharemywin
Project management seems to be the easiest type of consulting management
position. Which gets you industry experience quickly.

